# Miniature Golden Stud...



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

AKC For Sale OPEN REG FULL IMPORT MINIATURE GOLDEN RETRIEVER STUD DOG | Tehachapi | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 24088160

This guy's up in Tehachapi, CA. Beautiful, completely out of breed standards, but beautiful nonetheless. Don't know if he's actually being sold, or if the owner is just trying to sell his services as a stud dog; the ad is a little vague.

Will be Googling the area to see where the closest rescue is. Anybody know?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I bet they want BIG $$$$ for him !!


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

I've e-mailed Homeward Bound, hopefully they can help...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Ad says for sale or Stud, looks to be both.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He looks heavier than 45#s!!! And standard is not 25 inches! Why do you want a fat golden?? Serves no purpose for hunting!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That doesn't even look like a golden to me... wow. So sad


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The ad is from Sandar goldens, do a quick web search, highly unlikely this pup is going to be surrendered to rescue unless it has a liver shunt or some other health issue that's the cause of the stunted growth. Sad.


----------

